# Just got my offer!!! Leaving for St-Jean Aug 29th



## genesis563 (21 Apr 2011)

Well today i got a call from the recruiting center and got offered a job as an Armoured Soldier :nod:. My first choice was Combat Engineer but i'm really happy either way. 
Here's my progress from start to finish so far. I wrote CFAT in 2007 but got convinced by a now ex girlfriend to stop the process. I went to school and didnt like it so i started to work and hated it even more, so i decided to follow up on my dream and re-apply. I started the whole process again about April of last year, applied as med tech, got merit listed and then i got dropped. Re-applied this year, this time as armoured and engineer, did my interview last week and now i'm slated for enrollment August 18th. My course at St-Jean starts August 29th, so if anyone else is going to be on the same course drop a line on this thread.


----------



## mathabos (22 Apr 2011)

Congratulations !!

Good job sticking with the entire process for a second time around.


----------



## genesis563 (22 Apr 2011)

Thank you both. Wish you luck Stacked and hope things work out well for you. If anyone else knows that they'll be there at the same time just say so. It could be nice to know a bit about our group before we get there  ;D.


----------



## WonderGirl (22 Apr 2011)

Great to hear!  Good luck!


----------



## pH boy (22 Apr 2011)

Congrats!!!!!
Let me pass medical in May and I,ll come too ( hopefully ).


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2011)

Congratulations, Genesis. I don't know you, but I always enjoy when a young person is accepted into a great organization. Good luck. I hope you - and the other patiently waiting applicants - enjoy a long and satisfying career.


----------



## genesis563 (24 Apr 2011)

Thank you Mariomike, and good luck pH boy on your medical. 
I have been wondering though recently about a few things and was hoping someone with experience could enlighten me. Not that i'm more interested in being a Leo crewman over a Coyote one (from what i can gather their pretty much the only options for armoured soldiers) but from the video's, website and interview, all i can gather is that you start off with the drivers' course and move up the ladder until you reach gunner, but they never really talk about the Leopards. Is it some sort of luck of the draw thing where some are sent to train for the Coyote and some for the Leopard, or is it that every one starts on the Coyote and once they've gotten enough experience they get to train for the tanks?
What about regiments? From what i heard there are recce regiments (or are they battalions??? i'm not too familiar with military terms yet...) and battle ones. Does that mean that Coyotes are for recce and Leopards are for battle, or are there battle Coyotes as well?
I'm not quite sure i get the finer details about whats waiting for me ahead. For now i basically know that its 3 months in St-Jean and about 2 more in Gagetown...
I would really appreciate someone clearing up the details if possible, thank you.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Apr 2011)

Top 6(?) students on my buddy's DP1 Armour course got selected to go on to Leopards. Rest stayed with Coyotes.


----------



## genesis563 (25 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far, i really appreciate them. As for my question just before, i appreciate your answer but i'm going to go ahead and ask it on the Armoured forums and expand a bit on it.


----------



## capt_afg (25 Apr 2011)

Hey congratulations man and good luck. I am still waiting for my results. I applied for armored ROTP.


----------



## mazda79 (25 Apr 2011)

Congratulation bud.
took a wile but you got in.
 Me i applyed on March 29, 2011 and i will be doing my cfat, medical and my interview on May 3. cant wait.
just seem that Aug 29 is far away?
Well hope to see you there, good luck.


----------



## genesis563 (26 Apr 2011)

mazda79 said:
			
		

> Congratulation bud.
> took a wile but you got in.
> Me i applyed on March 29, 2011 and i will be doing my cfat, medical and my interview on May 3. cant wait.
> just seem that Aug 29 is far away?
> Well hope to see you there, good luck.


It is far away. Just thinking about the 4 more months of waiting is torture. No matter how i put it (4 months, 1/3 of a year, 120 days.) it all just seems so far away. For now i take it day by day and check off the ones that are finished. What i was told by the recruiter (and i don't want to get your hopes down, just being honest) when i asked, if i had opted to refuse the offer to wait and see if i could be offered an earlier date or perhaps an engineering posting, she replied that so far all the earlier courses had been filled up for the priority trades. I don't know if there is ever a period of time that no BMQ courses are given at St-Jean, so i don't know if courses are running out, but from what i was told you will most likely not get a date any sooner than august (excluding picking up an empty spot from someone dropping out).


----------



## mazda79 (26 Apr 2011)

Well 4 months is far, but at least it give more time to get in better shape. I just cant imagine how you feel for waiting all that time from applying to get the offer. As for me the recruiter told me they where short on staff for the position that i applied for. Well only time will tell and hope that i pass everything. I will keep in contact just in case i get in at same time as you or later.


----------



## JBrock (27 Apr 2011)

Congrats on your offer genesis! You've had a heck of a long wait. I hope i'll be on course with some of you guys this year. I've applied for armoured crewman and combat engineer: reg force Jan 1st 2011. My application is currently in booking so i'll hopefully be writing my cfat, med, and interview shortly.


----------



## mwc (1 May 2011)

I've had Armoured as my #3 choice (Inf. and Combat Engineer as other 2) since July 5th 2010, sadly haven't done anything in the process yet. 4 months seems long? try waiting for 10


----------



## jnunes13 (8 May 2011)

Hey man, I will be joining you on the August 29th BMQ! I got my offer on May 3rd , I am going in for Combat Engineer! A couple of us have a facebook group called "BMQ August 2011" you should join in!


----------



## sallu (9 May 2011)

Hello Have you done your NOAB?


----------



## PMedMoe (9 May 2011)

sallu said:
			
		

> Hello Have you done your NOAB?



1)  Who are you asking?

2)  If it is jnunes, that person is going for Combat Engineer.


----------



## sallu (9 May 2011)

Yes, I am asking to jnunes13. I have merit listed since Jan 2011 and have applied for Combat Engineer and Marine


----------



## jnunes13 (9 May 2011)

I didn't have to do a NOAB. Combat Engineer was the only trade I applied for... Applied in September 2010, cfat in December 2010, Medical in January 2011, interview April 4 2011, merit listed April 6 2011, Job offered on May 3 2011. 

I am a commercial diver by trade and have previous experience working with explosives, as well I have tons of volunteer work under my belt. I was told I was very high on the merit list.


----------



## GreenIsGood (9 May 2011)

genesis563 said:
			
		

> It is far away. Just thinking about the 4 more months of waiting is torture. No matter how i put it (4 months, 1/3 of a year, 120 days.) it all just seems so far away. For now i take it day by day and check off the ones that are finished.



That's just about the worst thing you can do to pass the time waiting. The best thing to do, is to simply not think about it. And the best way not to think about it is to keep yourself busy: take a course, start a hobby, try a new sport, read a book, etc.; it will take your mind off of the wait and time will fly by. It works for me whenever I have to wait for something I want now, hopefully it will work for you.


----------



## SdtBurn (10 May 2011)

Hi Genesis,

We should exchange our E-Mail i'm going to Gagetown on the PAT platoon at the end of may probably i'm gonna be waiting for you before starting the Armored course cause right now  I don't have any date for this....


----------



## genesis563 (12 May 2011)

Sorry guys, i've been absent for the past few weeks. Well i'm not huge on social media, however i do have a facebook account (haven't updated it for over probably 2 years now ) so i'll join the group. Seems like we're definitely getting a good little group together, can't wait!!! So far to pass the time i've been working... working out... planning a move and planning a trip to France. It should at least take my mind off of work and BMQ for two weeks


----------



## Ricadamdoo (15 Jul 2011)

Congrats! I signed up for the infantry, I'll be seeing you there. I get sworn in on the 16th of August, my BMQ starts on the 29th. Best of luck to all of those still awaiting a reply!


----------

